# New Albany Open 2014 - June 21st!



## IMSLOW1097 (May 19, 2014)

Hi, everyone!

For the third year in a row, the New Albany Open is on! This year's competition is going to be the best one yet  It will be the same venue as previous years, and I am definitely looking forward to seeing many familiar faces, and of course lots of new cubers!

Here's the event list:
2x2
3x3
5x5 OR 7x7 (Competitors must choose one)
3x3 Blindfolded
3x3 One-Handed
Pyraminx
Skewb
4x4 Blindfolded
Unofficial 3x3 Head-to-Head (if time permits)

Delegate: Kit Clement

P.S. A potential sponsorship by the one and only Lubix is in the works! More details to follow 

WCA Event page: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewAlbanyOpen2014
Competition Home Page: http://koii.cubingusa.com/newalbany2014/


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (May 19, 2014)

Shoot, no clock. I might be there...


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm going! first comp


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 20, 2014)

I was going to say that this might be the smallest Ohio comp in a long time, but then we had Dayton last year. Weird stuff! Must be a lot of grad parties or something this weekend.


----------



## Nathan Dwyer (Jun 20, 2014)

I will be selling some cubes at this competition: 

white Shengshou 8x8 (brand new, never solved) - $60
white Dayan Panshi - $10
black Maru 2x2 (brand new) - $5
stickerless Cyclone Boys 3x3 - $5
black mf8 v2 square-1 - $5
white YJ shensu 4x4 - $5

message me if you're interested.


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 22, 2014)

18.51 3x3 average
31.93 oh average, better than what I usually do at home 
5:13.29 7x7 mean, first place 

Awesome comp!


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 22, 2014)

Naturally the only one I can't make it to has 2 rounds of pyra. Pretty disappointed that I missed it. Also, did Lucas like +2 every solve in the final?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 22, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> Naturally the only one I can't make it to has 2 rounds of pyra. Pretty disappointed that I missed it. Also, did Lucas like +2 every solve in the final?


He had 3 +2's


----------



## kubisto (Jun 22, 2014)

Great competition, thanks organizers! I got some great times here: 17.17 on 3x3 (avg ~23-25), 8.67 on Pyraminx (avg ~15). By the way, whose car was that out front with the "SPDCUBR" license plate? That was awesome.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 22, 2014)

Naturally, we would have a data entry error in the final round of 3x3 that determines podium.

Lucas's third solve should have been a 12.75, not 14.75. Nathan, you owe Lucas one 3rd place certificate 

Apologies to both Nathan and Lucas for this mistake.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 22, 2014)

kubisto said:


> By the way, whose car was that out front with the "SPDCUBR" license plate? That was awesome.



That was mine  I also got some Rubik's cube plush toys that are hanging from the rear view mirror. Kit's license plate...ohhh, that deserves one heck of a gj. 

I'm glad you all enjoyed the competition this year. I liked the smaller size this year-I actually got to meet and talk with everyone! 

I might be at the July michigan comp, and I have a good chance of attending nationals...can't wait!!

Oh, yeah, I broke a bunch of official records yesterday :
3x3- 11.36 single, 13.02 avg
5x5- first time competing, 2:05 single, 2:12 avg
2x2- 3.86 single, ~5.28 avg
Pyra-9.72 avg

And Kit...I'm waiting for those DYK's you promised me!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 22, 2014)

By any chance, did anyone get my 11.12 OH on video?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 22, 2014)

Results are posted. Scrambles are here: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xv4ige1vsr6dpl9/AAC_RNHZ65ByDC5nZPvvV6Lba (Dropbox link will go dead, PM me if you want me to update the link.)

DYK: 

Nathan stole away my 1st place in BLD? 
I actually got a 2:28 3BLD solve?
I did that using POOP?
People thought I pooped my pants when I said that?
Checking for correct scrambles is apparently really hard for some people?
That not checking scrambles results in rounds being invalidated?


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 23, 2014)

DYK:

Mason perfectly predicted the top 4 7x7 averages?
I had an epic pop on my first 7x7 solve?
When they called me up for 7x7 my cube was halfway scrambled?
I didn't know from which angle to do one of my pyra algs, so I just did it at random angles?
There was a 3 move x-cross on yellow in oh?


----------



## Coolster01 (Jun 23, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> By any chance, did anyone get my 11.12 OH on video?



WOAH. HOW?!


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 23, 2014)

Coolster01 said:


> WOAH. HOW?!



R' F' B' L' U' B2 L' B2 D2 R' F' U2 R D2 L D2 R D2

That's how.


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jun 23, 2014)

Blake4512 said:


> R' F' B' L' U' B2 L' B2 D2 R' F' U2 R D2 L D2 R D2
> 
> That's how.



F L U L' U L F' L' R
U R' U' R U2 R' U R
U' r' U' M' U' R' U r' U r

3.78

edit: qqwref got 6.66 OH on his 3rd attempt and he is apparently bad at OH, why did no one beat the WR by 3 seconds?


----------



## Blake4512 (Jun 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> F L U L' U L F' L' R
> U R' U' R U2 R' U R
> U' r' U' M' U' R' U r' U r
> 
> 3.78


That was my exact solution.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> F L U L' U L F' L' R
> U R' U' R U2 R' U R
> U' r' U' M' U' R' U r' U r
> 
> 3.78



Yeah, I got 5.25 OH


----------



## kcl (Jun 23, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> Yeah, I got 5.25 OH



if only in comp...


----------



## Mikel (Jun 23, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> Checking for correct scrambles is apparently really hard for some people?
> That not checking scrambles results in rounds being invalidated?



That sucks. Were any rounds from this competition invalidated or might be?


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> That sucks. Were any rounds from this competition invalidated or might be?


They already were - very few competitors means ever fewer good scramblers - I had to drop extra rounds of 2x2 and pyra for that reason, but I wasn't going to drop skewb. Got misscrambles that I checked within the round 3 times (ofc giving myself extra scrambles), after telling scramblers multiple times to check the image. Made the decision to invalidate the round at that point.


----------



## Mikel (Jun 23, 2014)

Kit Clement said:


> They already were - very few competitors means ever fewer good scramblers - I had to drop extra rounds of 2x2 and pyra for that reason, but I wasn't going to drop skewb. Got misscrambles that I checked within the round 3 times (ofc giving myself extra scrambles), after telling scramblers multiple times to check the image. Made the decision to invalidate the round at that point.



I see. I couldn't really tell because the schedule didn't have all the extra rounds. That is rather unfortunate.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 23, 2014)

Mikel said:


> I see. I couldn't really tell because the schedule didn't have all the extra rounds. That is rather unfortunate.



Yeah, it was. It was sad for anyone who wanted to see another round of skewb, but sadly, all of the competitors who could potentially scramble had made the final. We got through the first round with one scramble group because Aaron was able to push me through during lunch, but it took a lot of time due to several scrambling mistakes (it was his first time scrambling skewb), so doing that was not reasonable for the time of the second round.


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jun 23, 2014)

I have a few more DYKs:

...that a 4.62 solve on 3x3 is slow for Blake?
...only because it was the Lucas Garron scramble?
...that Kit pooped his pants?
...or didn't he?
...NO, WE CAN'T GO TO MCDONALDS!
...Not sucking in competition feels pretty darn good?
...Rami couldn't be there because he has a new baby cousin?
...this was probably the last new albany comp? (awwwww....)
...Isaac Frye has one heck of a youtube channel? (he's got like 35k subscribers, he is primarily a gaming channel for super mario games)
...I'm jealous of David Cipriano, because he WON an event in his first competition and i have yet to podium in anything?
...Small comps are great?
...NO, WE STILL CAN'T GO TO MCDONALDS!

Thanks to all who came!


----------



## DavidCip86 (Jun 24, 2014)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> ...I'm jealous of David Cipriano, because he WON an event in his first competition and i have yet to podium in anything?


<3
Loved the tournament, Aaron!


----------

